# Gaming



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I just saw novice gaming event on sunday. There were some girls wearing helmets, so here it was ok, and almost all of the about 98% were riding with hackmores. but they were running poles, so I'm not sure about barrels.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Is there a parent association that sets the rules for the shows?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep, you can wear a helmet. If you don't wear a helmet you must wear a cowboy hat (as far as NBHA shows go. If they're just local you could probably wear whatever or nothing).

Your english bridle will probably be fine, but in my experiance, the reins on an english bridle are longer than I like. Is there anyway you could attach leather gaming reins to that bridle?

EDIT: 
Are you under 18? Some places require a helmet anyway. 
If it is associated with NBHA or a local division you could check with them but if it is just local you should be fine with whatever.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok, cool! I don't like gaming reins at all! They are WAY to short IMO! Thanks you guys! I have heard that wintec western saddles are bad, why?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Fair enough, but gaming reins will really help imo. Obviously if not if youre not comfortable using them though. Do you ride the pattern with one hand or two?


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> I have heard that wintec western saddles are bad, why?


IMO, I think they look "fake" or "toy like". I don't like them at all. I feel as though they could fall apart at any minute, not that they actually will. I don't know, I just really don't like them. 

As far as your other questions go, yes you can wear a helmet, and yes you can use your English bridle.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here in AUS, except for rodeo and western riders who there aren;t as many of, we all do barrels in english tack. Mostly a stock saddle and a barcoo bridle, but in Pony Club pretty near everyone does it in an all purpose saddle, and a plain snaffle bridle. And we still go pretty darn fast!

Spastic, I ride in normal length cotton reins. I HATE gaming reins! I can;t give my horse rein if I need to, and I can't open my inside rein to free up their shoulder. It's each to their own really, but in my case, and all the coaches i've had, gaming reins are mroe of a hindrance. And I actually ride mounted games, that they are made for here!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

For a barrel run, I always use shorter reins I ride one handed and at this point my horse doesn't really need much guidance around the barrel. He mostly rides off of my leg and I find I get better times when I am not worried about slack hanging all over the place. That or I take normal reins (About the length of english ones, not my split reins) and tie a knot in them. 

To each his own though


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I love how there are so many different ways to do the one thing! There's not many bigger differences than between english and western, though. Especially english in Australia vs. Western in the US.

I always ride two handed doing any game. Because over here we do way more games, a typical gaming weekend can have anywhere from 7-15 games. There are some of these games that would be impossible to do one handed completely off leg. A lot of them are so tight that your horse needs the suppoert of a strong outside rein and weight in the buit combined with leg to get them trhough the pattern.

There are a lot of people here who use sporting reins as we call them, gaming reins as you do. I used to when I started out, but have now changed back to normal length reins. I don't like english reins, I use cotton one piece reins that are a bit longer than your average gaming reins. Here is why:

Because we ride two handed, we also turn a lot differently. My own technique uses an open inside rein to free up the shoulder and give the shoulder a pocket of unrestricted room to move into. In gaming reins, it is impossible to do this and maintain a supportive outisde rein.

Another thing is I never ride with a set rein length. Depending on my horses mood, freshness, the game, the weather, etc I will vary my length of rein. This is very difficult in gaming reins!

In between games, I let me horse stretch out and often take him for long rein trots to stretch out his back. This is impossible in gaming reins. Keep in mind we do whole weekend of gaming and are on the horses backs all day.

These are the reasons why I personally don't use gaming reins.

My mounted games coach likens games reins or knotted english reins (what many people do here as a quick fix) to trianing wheels on a bike. We are all accomplished enough riders that we should be able to hold our reins at whatever length we wish, and alter them when we wish, and relying on a knot is a step backward. But that is in regards to mounted games, which is a bit different to the gaming you guys are talking about.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Meh. I have done all day games as well and I still like my gaming reins. My horse goes well in them and it's one less thing for me to have to worry about. I usually ride in split reins. Those would be a disaster if I were running poles or barrels


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh god, I could never do games in split reins! I could see it now... Disaster...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Hahah yeeeah....It's a terrifying though =P I've seen it done though. Held my breath the entire time. Wasn't pretty lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha ha I'll say... I can see see a dropped rein wrapping around a horses leg... Eeep...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah. 
I just re-read my post though. I meant I usually ride in split reins when not doing speed events lol


----------



## HorseShoersGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

Of course you can wear a helmet, and your english bridle with out canvason is fine. Most importantly have fun.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok, thanks! Yea, I HATE gaming reins, cause my friends horse's bridle had them and I had to ride him once, and the reins were just way to short! I couldn't get a good feel from them! I would really like to try mounted games, but me hanging off side of Blue, not a pretty picture!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Split reins are actually illegal under Queensland pony club sporting rules, and I think in mounted games as well, due to safety concerns.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I've been in countless gaming shows The one i went to 'required' a helmet if you were 19 or under. It usually does not matter if you use an english bridle or not, it depends on the bit you are useing. The ones i have went to are just fun little shows, and i could wear whatever i wanted. But, if you go to a Rodeo to qualify for NBHA then it has to be all western tack.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

First off, Rodeo and NBHA are separate things. Rodeo is sanctioned by the WPRA (women's professional rodeo association) and/or the PRCA (professional rodeo cowboys association). NBHA is just barrel racing and a separate entity all together from rodeo. Therefore, you cannot "qualify" for NBHA through rodeo. You really do not even need to qualify for NBHA, generally speaking you go and run. I just wanted to clarify this. 

As far as game shows are concerned, most shows require you to use a western saddle, at least from where I am from. The headstall that is used is up to you, it does not matter if it is english or western. Like others have said, some shows do require a helmet, but not all. Generally speaking, there are no rules that state that you cannot wear a helmet, so the choice really is yours. Good for you though for thinking about your personal safety, so many times that becomes the furthest thoughts from people's minds. Anyways, whatever you do good luck and have fun!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

yea, I might tag along to one of the shows with the western trainer at my barn! She is an amazing Barrel racer and I would like to just try it once or twice, because I think Blue would enjoy it! 
I don't think my dad would ever let me do anything without a helmet anyways! I wouldn't risk it, I have seen what happens to some barrel racers.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

You should give it a go stormy! It's loads of fun, even if you just go really steady :] Trust me, I did for many years! Not so much any more though, lol.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

For those who say gaming/barrel reins are too short and you know this from riding other people's horses...

Barrel reins don't all come in the exact same length- you adjust them to your body and your position so they are comfortable for you.
I would also hate riding with someone else's barrel reins simply because my reins are set for ME.
It's very easy to buy a set and adjust them to the length that works best for you.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I was saying that any gaming reins are too short for ME unless they are about the length of english reins! :] These are the reins I do everything, and they are the perfect length for me. I would call them stock reins... I guess. Kind of a cross between english/gaming reins.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are probably about the length of my gaming reins.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Well over here they are tpp long to be considered gaming reins... Though you ride western yes? So do you ride with fairly loose reins and a curb bit? 

They are pretty long when I have a good contact.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, I ride with one hand (neck rein) western. My barrel bit is a gag bit that I put the least amount of contact on possible (mostly because he is so sensitive to it). Mine may be a bit shorter than that, but not by too much.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah I guess thats the difference, the would be a good length for you but for me if I tried to ride at full lnegth one handed I wouldn't be able to steer very well!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Id be riding full contact in my snaffle, you have to ride full contact with Blue


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Same as me stormy. Thats why I prefer english length reins, but my nice cotton ones with no buckle :]


----------

